# batch size???



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

How big a batch do you make at a time??? What is a good sized batch??? Not too big to handle, not too small to be an inefficient use of time. Sorry I didnt think to add this question to my other post. *grin*


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, that is going to depend on your molds and how much they will hold. So, first decide what size/shape of mold to use, then you can find out how much soap it will hold by putting the mold onto a scale, then tare the scale, then fill the mold with water. If the scale says your mold holds 7 lbs of water then you want to make a 7 lb batch of soap. Check out some of the sticky posts here on the Soap Forum for additional tips and recipes.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been having a blast reading posts all day. grin. Ive learned a LOT. But since I dont have molds yet I'd like to make sure I get molds that are not too small or too large. *grin*


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I started out doing 4 lb batches and have since graduated to 6 - 7 lb batches. Sometimes you'll want to do a small batch to test a scent or a formulation. Most of your log molds will hold 4-6 lbs of soap comfortably and the smaller trays 36 - 40 ozs. Jennifer


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I do 4 lb batches, a nice comfortable amount to work with for me.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, the molds I use the most are 4 lbs but I will mix up 2 logs worth at a time if I need that many of one scent so that's 8 lbs.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

This mold calc is GREAT for trying to figure out how much soap to fit your mold. I do between 4-6# Usually.

http://soapersmarket.com/info_pages.php?pages_id=23?osCsid=a68b7458c6f7a9fe12eab9d97b939108


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

My log molds hold 4 lbs of soap each. With best sellers I mix up 2 logs worth of soap at a time. With the slower sellers I will just make the one log mold. I find I'm making 8 lbs worth of soap more and more now. If I were pouring an extremely simple soap I could see myself pouring more than 2 logs at once but if I am doing any sort of swirling I think it would be much harder to work with more than 2. 

I like using my Kelsie mold for test batches. I have the 18 bar mold. I find that I can make 3 1lb. test batches easily with it. I just put in the 2 long dividers. This leaves 3 channels I pour the different batches in. Then when I'm done I pop in the short dividers. Now I do have to pour at a thicker trace so the soap doesn't run under the dividers but it works well for me for test batches.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hubby made my molds and they are little less than the 7lb walmart recipe I just pour excess into something else I want to make usually silicone heart molds for samples. I got some new silicone molds for samples at Ikea Sat


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ya'll ROCK!!!! Ya'll are REALLY helping me decide what I need so I get it right, right off the bat!!!!! Thank ya'll SO much!!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Joy if you are wanting to get into selling soap, buy a commercial mold to start with, so all you have to do is add more commercial molds as you go. I can't say enough about my Kelsie's. But there are tons of other molds out there. Don't go using homemade stuff unless you are going to use PVC pipe, because you have to cut uniform bars each time, every time and it's nearly impossible free hand with a box mold.

If I had it to do all over again I would be soaping 4 ounce bars in commercial molds instead of 6 ounce bars in custom molds. Vicki


----------

